# Top 3 favorite things about mountain biking



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

The parallels to skiing, specifically tree skiing. The gear whoring, sense of adventure, and the overall workout. MTBing has really filled a void for me during the off (ski) season. I'm much more stable this summer mentally and in much better shape physically.

The early and steep learning curve. I'm really digging overcoming obstacles and stunts, pushing myself to ride faster and longer and on more technical terrain. Checking things off the mental list is a big draw for me.

The growing AZ MTB crew. Seriously, getting a chance to hang with ski buddies doing a cool summer activity has been a lot of fun. Also, planning rides, and posting TRs, tracks, vids, photos, etc. here has inspired me to get out more often, as geeky as that sounds. Progressing right along with other AZers has also been a lot of fun.
You?


----------



## JD (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Being on 2 wheels.  A magical feeling, like powder.
2. Being in the woods and exploring the back country.
3. Bros (and sistas)


----------



## rueler (Oct 14, 2008)

1. The focus required for mtbiking allows me to take my mind off the normal stresses of life. If you've met me, you probably wouldn't believe that I could get stressed about anything. I rarely do, but it helps when I do. 

2. The camaraderie between other riders. It seems that I know everyone on the trail. I love that. Everybody's a friend through a common passion of riding.

3. The physical and mental challenge of tackling some of the trail sections I encounter on a ride.


----------



## skiboarder (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Adrenaline!
2. Adrenaline!
3. Adrenaline!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> The parallels to skiing, specifically tree skiing. The gear whoring, sense of adventure, and the overall workout. MTBing has really filled a void for me during the off (ski) season. I'm much more stable this summer mentally and in much better shape physically.
> 
> The early and steep learning curve. I'm really digging overcoming obstacles and stunts, pushing myself to ride faster and longer and on more technical terrain. Checking things off the mental list is a big draw for me.
> 
> ...



*lol, tree skiiing.  you have a ton of experience there.  almost as much as your 4 rad months of mtb'ing

*you need a steep learning curve.  the one you use for skiing is more like a straight line.

*"Insert obvious homosexual jokes here"



ahhh revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 15, 2008)

The agility of mind and body when I keep moving(progress in obstacles feels good in many ways)

The ski buddies that I get to connect with during the summer

Watching the  seasons change while I'm a part of the landscape


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> *lol, tree skiiing.  you have a ton of experience there.  almost as much as your 4 rad months of mtb'ing
> 
> *you need a steep learning curve.  the one you use for skiing is more like a straight line.
> 
> ...



Hmm...2:01 am? :blink: Any guesses what 2knee's blood alcohol level was at the time of this post? Beer muscle punk.

Way to go jumping on the MTB bandwagon at the last minute. Stick with softball next summer.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

*Feeling of accomplishment clearing stuff that freaks me out.

*Getting into the woods to enjoy them and see more than I would otherwise in the same time-frame.

*Like skiing, MTBing can be a sort of Zen for me if I just let myself live in the moment and clear away all the other crap on my mind.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2008)

- fast, flowy, twisty decents.

- the parallels with tree skiing and getting air  

- having a group of riders who push each other to get better.  the AZ MTB crew is obvious.  but i found 2 guys at work who are aspiring riders.  they are more interested in the trial type stuff.  but we ride at least one day a week at a small park which acts as yet another training ground for me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> but i found 2 guys at work who are aspiring riders.  they are more interested in the trial type stuff.  but we ride at least one day a week at a small park which acts as yet another training ground for me.



That is cool. Trials type techniques probably come in handy when just trail riding. Or perhaps you'll find trials are more your thing than XC. It's all good!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Changing flat tires in the woods
Fixing something on my bike after just about every ride
Solo rides since no one can keep up with me


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Changing flat tires in the woods
> Fixing something on my bike after just about every ride
> Solo rides since no one can keep up with me



how about fixing other peoples issues or swapping out their tires?  ;-)


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> how about fixing other peoples issues or swapping out their tires?  ;-)


He IS other people's issues.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> how about fixing other peoples issues or swapping out their tires?  ;-)



2a - Fixing other people's crap because they think you know what you're talking about.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> He IS other people's issues.



:smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Changing flat tires in the woods
> Fixing something on my bike after just about every ride
> Solo rides since no one can keep up with me



How about the bugs and ticks, they made riding with no bug spray more enjoyable.


----------



## BigJay (Oct 15, 2008)

1- Contemplating the outdoors and the backcountry.
2- Connecting with the trail like no other sport can offer.
3- Flow, fun and being out there with your riding buddies


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 15, 2008)

all of the above pretty much, but what really does it for me is:

The only thing that matters in the entire universe at any given moment is the the 10 feet or so of trail directly in fornt of you,


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> all of the above pretty much, but what really does it for me is:
> 
> The only thing that matters in the entire universe at any given moment is the the 10 feet or so of trail directly in fornt of you,



Totally. Just like with skiing, there are several areas of the brain that are completely turned off for a short while.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2008)

That's Zen... living in the moment.  No distractions, no worries, nothing but that exact moment in time and enjoying it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2008)

severine said:


> That's Zen... living in the moment.  No distractions, no worries, nothing but that exact moment in time and enjoying it.



I gotcha. But you'll never hear me use the word "zen". Too hippy-like. :razz:


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 15, 2008)

-it's technical with unlimited room for improvement - addicting
-it's one of the more fun ways of traveling through the mountains in the summer - especially downhills
-the feeling of being one with the flow of the bike on a sweeping downhill

these are a few of my favorite things


----------



## 2knees (Oct 15, 2008)

so far, in my incredibly limited experience its air, downhills and general obstacles to clear.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2008)

i think mine have already been covered but here they are:

1. MTB is fun. it makes me happy 
2. MTB is challenging, both physically and mentally.
3. Gives me yet another thing to obsess over.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 17, 2008)

1 BLOOD
2 SWEAT
3 AND BEERS
(more like t!ttys N beer)


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

I really like the feeling of accomplishment after a ride, especially if I cleared a section that had been nagging me.

I love taking speed through tight twisty ST

Spending time hanging out with my buddies is ok too.


----------

